# 2007 sentra 2.0 parts compatibility



## oucheewawa (Oct 11, 2007)

i own an 07 sentra but im finding it difficult to find an intake or quaility spring does anyone no if any other models are compatible


----------



## oucheewawa (Oct 11, 2007)

does anyone know a good source to ask then


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

the 07+ is a different chassis, and it's also a different motor. to my knowledge nothing fits for any other years


----------



## showcase (Nov 4, 2007)

I know that not many parts have come out for the 07 Sentra. Its completly different form the other years. K&N came out with a drop in filter, and Stillen came out with a few things for the Sentra. Im sure that AEM and K&N will come out with an intake very soon.


----------



## NISSAN:) (Jul 3, 2007)

stillen came out with a CAI and k and n has a drop in.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah, i mean the car just came out and it's whole new platform. are you really that confused as to why there are few after market items? stillen and nism are probably your best bet for awhle.


anyway, i just got the new hydrogen powered civic, anyone know where i can get a bigger fuel cell?


----------

